# Point Guards?



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LEAGUE LEADERS

Field Goals Made
LESLIE LA 33
SWOOPES HOU 31 
GRIFFITH SAC 26
SMITH SAC	24


Field Goal Attempts 
SWOOPES HOU 83 
LESLIE LA 75 
JACKSON PHO 66 
JACKSON SEA 60 
BIRD SEA 57 

I was looking at these stats this morning and something that is seems strange to me... TWO Points Guards amongst the League Leaders in FG Attempts. 

While Bird is a team player and is among the top five in the league in assists and is shooting 38%. 

Tamicha Jackson is number 6 in Assists in the league but is shooting a HORRIBLE 24%. If I were her coach - I would tell her she should never have more than 10 attempts per game. I wonder if her teammates can even stand her? 

What is happening with traditional point guards? Do they really exist anymore? I feel Debbie Black is a traditional PG, others??? Does anyone else find it odd that 2 of the top 5 in the league in FG attempts are Point Guards? And neither of them are in the top 5 in FG made.


FIELD GOAL ATTEMPTS 
guards 
JACKSON PHO 66 
BIRD SEA 57 
MABIKA LA 53 
FERDINAND SA 50


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

A couple of other thoughts... Pee Wee Johnson is having a heck of a good start of the season as the starting PG for Connecticut.

And - Houston, by contrast, hasn't really used their only true point guard very much. 

Is the game changing?


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Changing of the Point Guards*

Yeah, point guards are changing, but I don't know if it is for the better. A traditional point guard is more likely to pass first and shoot second, however a pg that can shoot can help a team a lot when it is in a bind. Opponents will have to respect their shot.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Changing of the Point Guards*



> Originally posted by <b>Comets_Always23</b>!
> Yeah, point guards are changing, but I don't know if it is for the better. A traditional point guard is more likely to pass first and shoot second, however a pg that can shoot can help a team a lot when it is in a bind. Opponents will have to respect their shot.


I am trying to figure out if this is better or not. I really can't decide. Having been a pg in my playing days.... I have always liked the traditional pass first shoot second.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Its a pity that I missed the Phoenix game in which Jackson was playing (Tamicha, is it?) Well I read an article where the author made refernce about how she was jacking up shots and should be sat (or something like that) Is it wrong to dislike a player without ever seeing them play?

Debbie Black is a PG and so was McConnell-Serio, Helen Darling is pretty old-school, and Ticha is very much like Kidd when he came into the NBA- Ason Kidd (no J) I think Ticha has no choice BUT to be a traditional PG, because her offensive skills outside of passing, well, suck.

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Another thing is, Phoenix has played 6 games and there are teams like Detroit that have played only two up to this point.

I am sure that may have something to do with it.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

When TJ would go into the game when she played for Portland... I would start screaming... Pass the ball... Don't shoot that....

She has so much potential but can't get over herself to realize her potential and how she is screwing it up!


----------

